#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Совмещение с шаманскими практиками

## Машо

Скажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли совмещение буддийских практик с шаманскими (вроде медитаций на огонь, солнце, кружения, объятий с Землей и т п)

----------


## Sam

Я совмещаю и ничего страшного в этом нет более того эти практики порой помогают, но это не шаманизм это магия стихий хорошая вещь для понимания себя как такового. :Smilie:

----------

Машо (26.02.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Ох, сейчас налетят  :Smilie:

----------

Konchok Dorje (26.02.2011), Алексей Самохин (26.02.2011)

----------


## Машо

> Я совмещаю и ничего страшного в этом нет более того эти практики порой помогают, но это не шаманизм это магия стихий хорошая вещь для понимания себя как такового.


спасибо, порадовали :Big Grin: 
возможно и магия стихий, просто через шаманское знание и традиции доступней (для меня) этому учиться

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Думаю для начала надо более подробно определить что такое шаманские практики.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Машо

> Думаю для начала надо более подробно определить что такое шаманские практики.


Хорошо, я попробую :Embarrassment: 
практики, направленные на взаимодействие с потоками вселенной через общение и сонастроенность с природными объектами и явлениями)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Хорошо, я попробую
> практики, направленные на взаимодействие с потоками вселенной через общение и сонастроенность с природными объектами и явлениями)


А я думал основа шаманизма - контакт с духами...

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (26.02.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Вообще, уже ведь обсуждалось. Если не почитать духов за высшее прибежище, а обращаться за помощью в мирских делах, вроде "на равных", то как бы не запрещает никто... Другое дело что духи вряд ли помощники в деле пути к просветлению, а то и наоборот.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Другое дело что духи вряд ли помощники в деле пути к просветлению, а то и наоборот.


А если это духи просветлённых?

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> А если это духи просветлённых?


Это как? :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.02.2011), Буль (27.02.2011), Кузьмич (01.03.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Скажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли совмещение буддийских практик с шаманскими (вроде медитаций на огонь, солнце, кружения, объятий с Землей и т п)


это вопрос к Дугарову, он до сих пор подшаманивает, а вообще наберите в поиске буддизм+шаманизм и думаю найдете гораздо больше чем здесь.

----------

Юндрун Топден (26.02.2011)

----------


## Машо

> А я думал основа шаманизма - контакт с духами...


природное явление и дух тождественны. когда медитируешь на огонь, ты вроде как общаешься с духом огня, можешь даже представлять его олицетворенным, но это для простоты восприятия, равно как визуализация учителя в буддистских практиках, насколько я успела понять.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

набрал сам в поиске и увы! всего два сайта, на самом деле массу шаманских практик интроецировали или  интерполировали буддисты еще с Тибетского буддизм. Это вообще не редкость, буддисты брали у индусов и боновцев, даосы у буддистов и т.п.. Многие заговоры были включены в православие с предварительной молитвы Иисусу Христу. Есть такие сборники псалмов.

но лучше не делать кашу, охранники дхармы могут конфликтовать с хранителями=духами шаманскими. В Бурятии до сих пор (правда более скрытая) война буддистов и шаманистов, но это уже другая история и весьма долгая и зачастую кровавая

----------


## Машо

> набрал сам в поиске и увы! всего два сайта, на самом деле масса шаманских практик интроецировали или  интеполировали буддисты еще с Тибетского буддизм. Это вообще не редкость. Многие заговоры были включены в православие с предварительной молитвы Иисусу Христу. Есть такие сборники псалмов


ой, что-то вы меня несколько запутали :Embarrassment:

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> природное явление и дух тождественны. когда медитируешь на огонь, ты вроде как общаешься с духом огня, можешь даже представлять его олицетворенным, но это для простоты восприятия, равно как визуализация учителя в буддистских практиках, насколько я успела понять.


Тогда появляется главный вопрос: зачем совмещать? Чего то в буддизме не хватает?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (26.02.2011), Pema Sonam (26.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Машо

> Тогда появляется главный вопрос: зачем совмещать? Чего то в буддизме не хватает?


а есть в буддизме практики направленные на ощущение единства с деревом, падающим снегом или костром, на сопричастность смене дня и ночи? 

могу описать лично свои ощущения: в буддизме (которому я доверяюсь почти всецело - ввиду того, что верю и знаю, что все обстоит именно так, как рассказывает Будда, и знала это до того, как начала активно интересоваться буддизмом) практики направлены на что-то безграничное и сияющее(ум), но при этом статичное, как мне представляется, а мне порой легче воспринять эту вселенную-ум-бога как что-то живое, действующее соответственно своей структуре, потокам и течениям, проявляющимся в нас, как и в любых природных существах и событиях. Занимаясь шаманскими практиками - элементареными, самыми начальными, я получаю именно этот опыт.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> а есть в буддизме практики направленные на ощущение единства с деревом, падающим снегом или костром, на сопричастность смене дня и ночи?


Так вопрос остается открытым: *зачем?* Практик таких нет, видимо потому что они не ведут к Просветлению.

Небольшой оффтоп: почему люди знакомясь с буддизмом сразу пытаются либо дополнить его деталями из других верований либо найти "аналоги" среди западных учений, людей и тд. Там уже и Юнг постиг природу пустоты и Мулдашев и конечно Рерих - *true*буддисты. И практики нада "открывающие сознание" и до курения "травы" как способа просветления доходит и тд и тп.

Это все происходит вместо того чтобы с головой погрузиться в глубину обширнейшего буддийского учения и поверить (а потом по возможности понять и самому убедиться) что если стремишься к Пробуждению, то в буддизме есть все необходимое.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Машо (26.02.2011)

----------


## Машо

спасибо за четкий и безкомпромиссный ответ

мой вопрос не в том нужно ли это, согласно учению Будды, а можно ли это, потому что мне этого хочется)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> спасибо за четкий и безкомпромиссный ответ
> 
> мой вопрос не в том нужно ли это, согласно учению Будды, а можно ли это, потому что мне этого хочется)


Если не секрет, сколько вам лет?
В шаманизме, на сколько я знаю, распространена родовая передача. Т.е., как понимаю, если у тебя *это* есть, то там уже хочешь - не хочешь. У вас были предки шаманы?





> хочется)


no comments :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Машо, как Вы думаете Вы освоили основы практики Дхармы?

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Дордже (26.02.2011)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

У Вас есть какое-то свое особенное понимание мироздания, которое Вы характеризуете как _"вселенную-ум-бога как что-то живое, действующее соответственно своей структуре, потокам и течениям, проявляющимся в нас, как и в любых природных существах и событиях"_. Дальше вы пишете, что занимаясь шаманскими практиками, вы получаете подтверждение своей невероятной теории. Окей, и ладно бы. Но тогда в чем проблема и причем здесь буддизм? 



> а есть в буддизме практики направленные на ощущение единства с деревом, падающим снегом или костром, на сопричастность смене дня и ночи?


Да. Называется медитация на пустотность.



> а можно ли это, потому что мне этого хочется


Можно, но только это никак не будет сочетаться с практикой Дхармы.

----------

Алексей Самохин (27.02.2011), Буль (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Небольшой оффтоп: почему люди знакомясь с буддизмом сразу пытаются либо дополнить его деталями из других верований либо найти "аналоги" среди западных учений, людей и тд. Там уже и Юнг постиг природу пустоты и Мулдашев и конечно Рерих - *true*буддисты. И практики нада "открывающие сознание" и до курения "травы" как способа просветления доходит и тд и тп.
> 
> Это все происходит вместо того чтобы с головой погрузиться в глубину обширнейшего буддийского учения и поверить (а потом по возможности понять и самому убедиться) что если стремишься к Пробуждению, то в буддизме есть все необходимое.


Так же, только о своей религии, рассуждают и "ортодоксальные" христиане, мусульмане и т.д.
А для более менее опытного буддиста, мне кажется, должно быть понятно, что любой человек, воспитанный в небуддийском окружении, приходит к Учению со своим багажом (заблуждениями, убеждениями, несовершенным мировоззрением)...
В общем случае мало кому удаётся враз сжечь все мосты и отринуть уже известное.
Так Дхарма постепенно и адаптируется/усваивается. В т.ч. и в мире: см. историю чань, тиб. ветвей. Потому и по поводу Юнга и т.д. пренебрежительно проходиться -- несообразно. Нешто сам Nick уже искоренил все свои заблуждения и омрачения? : )

----------

Aion (27.02.2011), Kit (27.02.2011), Машо (27.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Дордже

Машо, примите лучше Прибежище и сделайте предварительные практики. Там такой динамизм будет, мало не покажется)

----------

Dondhup (26.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (27.02.2011), Машо (27.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.02.2011)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

> А для более менее опытного буддиста, мне кажется, должно быть понятно, что любой человек, воспитанный в небуддийском окружении, приходит к Учению со своим багажом (заблуждениями, убеждениями, несовершенным мировоззрением)...
> В общем случае мало кому удаётся враз сжечь все мосты и отринуть уже известное.


Ну так ведь надо стараться избавиться от этого багажа, но топикстартер спрашивает, возможно ли совмещение буддийских практик с шаманизмом?
Вывод: старание отсутствует!

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Машо, как Вы думаете Вы освоили основы практики Дхармы?


Дондуб, вам парт задание, срочно вылететь в Самару и разобраться там на месте с практикой основ Дхармы, появлением тиртиков и провести зачистку. об исполнении доложить. Срок три дня. :Big Grin: 
И вообще вам уже давно пора составить плановый график проверок Дхармы на год вперед. А то все какаято стихийность, неорганизованность и мелкотемье. :Big Grin:

----------

Доржик (27.02.2011), Кузьмич (01.03.2011), Юй Кан (27.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ну так ведь надо стараться избавиться от этого багажа, но топикстартер спрашивает, возможно ли совмещение буддийских практик с шаманизмом?
> !


очень неясный вопрос, так как не ясно определены понятия буддизма и шаманизма. Это все же море практик и посему ясный ответ мало кто может дать, да и в самом общем виде можно сказать, что что-то да что-то нет. Если это удовлетворяет, то вопрос исчерпан.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> мой вопрос не в том нужно ли это, согласно учению Будды, а можно ли это, потому что *мне этого хочется*)


Когда мне очень хочется то я обычно ни у кого  разрешения не спрашиваю.
Может это у вас от прошлых рождений проступают кармические следы=устремления?

Кстати, посмотрите книгу Мажиг Лабдрон "Отсекая надежду и страх" Она якобы совместила будд и шаманские практики, а заодно и получите очень ясные представления об основных структурах в тантрийской практике. Книгу можно скачать в интернете.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Машо (27.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.02.2011)

----------


## Машо

> Если не секрет, сколько вам лет?
> В шаманизме, на сколько я знаю, распространена родовая передача. Т.е., как понимаю, если у тебя *это* есть, то там уже хочешь - не хочешь. У вас были предки шаманы?
> 
> 
> 
> no comments


23 года. не знаю были ли предки шаманы, хотя знаю, что часть моих корней в Монголии. На мой взгляд, основы гармоничного существования в Мире и участия в значимых его процессах через взаимодействие с силами природы доступны каждому человеку, не только родовому шаману. И каждый человек может приходить к этому методами, которые практикуют шаманы.)

----------


## Машо

> Машо, как Вы думаете Вы освоили основы практики Дхармы?


Нет, я еще в самом начале пути :Embarrassment:

----------


## Машо

> У Вас есть какое-то свое особенное понимание мироздания, которое Вы характеризуете как _"вселенную-ум-бога как что-то живое, действующее соответственно своей структуре, потокам и течениям, проявляющимся в нас, как и в любых природных существах и событиях"_. Дальше вы пишете, что занимаясь шаманскими практиками, вы получаете подтверждение своей невероятной теории. Окей, и ладно бы. Но тогда в чем проблема и причем здесь буддизм? 
> 
> Да. Называется медитация на пустотность.
> 
> Можно, но только это никак не будет сочетаться с практикой Дхармы.


Как при чем? Я не чувствую здесь противоречия. Учение Будды соответствует моему представлению о Мире, поэтому я верю и в то, что методы, которые он предлагает на пути к Освобождению и Просветлению верны и эффективны. Мой вопрос в том, будут ли мои практики со стихиями в соответствии с традициями шаманов препятствовать продвижению к Просветлению по пути Будды

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

В соответствии с Абхисамаяаламкарой, полагание что следование внешним (т.е. небуддийским) ритуалам ведет к освобождению, считается одной из 112 ошибок, подлежащих устранению на этапе Видения.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Дордже (27.02.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну так ведь надо стараться избавиться от этого багажа, но топикстартер спрашивает, возможно ли совмещение буддийских практик с шаманизмом?
> Вывод: старание отсутствует!


Пишет девушка, задавая заботящий её вопрос. И правильно делает.
А тут такие "диагнозы"... %)
Вместо ясного и очевидного по умолчанию: "Заблуждения [не только у неё, но и у всех нас] присутствуют!" : )

----------


## Машо

> Дондуб, вам парт задание, срочно вылететь в Самару и разобраться там на месте с практикой основ Дхармы, появлением тиртиков и провести зачистку. об исполнении доложить. Срок три дня.
> И вообще вам уже давно пора составить плановый график проверок Дхармы на год вперед. А то все какаято стихийность, неорганизованность и мелкотемье.


Вы это серьезно? или ирония?)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Машо, а Вы не путаете шаманизм с нью-эйджем?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> 23 года. не знаю были ли предки шаманы, хотя знаю, что часть моих корней в Монголии.


это несколько проясняет дело, так как монголо-буряты обычно имеют родового охранительного духа, например, в случае Дугарова хозяина острова Ольхон и они привязаны необходимостью делать ему ежегодные подношения как минимум. И даже если они становятся буддистами то все раво эта обязанность сохраняется, иначе могут быть всевозможные неприятности в жизни. Поэтому тибетцы-монголо-буряты имеют буддийские по форме но слегка шаманские по содержанию тексты подношений этим хозяевам. Точнее опираясь на учителя, затем опираясь на его силу порождают созерцаемого идама и уже опираясь на его силу вызывают того или иного хранителя-защитника-хозяина и просят о желаемом. В шаманских практиках обычно сразу обращаются к этим хозяевам. ну и т.д. Прочтите для начала "Отсекая надежду и страх"

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Машо (27.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Вы это серьезно? или ирония?)


конечно ирония, но вообще Дондуб активен по части проповеди и помощи

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Я не чувствую здесь противоречия. Учение Будды соответствует моему представлению о Мире, поэтому я верю и в то, что методы, которые он предлагает на пути к Освобождению и Просветлению верны и эффективны. Мой вопрос в том, будут ли мои практики со стихиями в соответствии с традициями шаманов препятствовать продвижению к Просветлению по пути Будды


Машо, Вы принимали Прибежище? У кого? Если нет -- то измените, пожалуйста, запись в графе "традиция".

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> природное явление и дух тождественны. когда медитируешь на огонь, ты вроде как общаешься с духом огня, можешь даже представлять его олицетворенным, но это для простоты восприятия, равно как визуализация учителя в буддистских практиках, насколько я успела понять.


А еще иногда можно медитировать на духа миски с макаронами. Тоже своего рода гуру-йога   :Big Grin:

----------

Legba (27.02.2011), Буль (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тогда появляется главный вопрос: зачем совмещать? Чего то в буддизме не хватает?


Это ж очевидно. Колориту  :Smilie:  Сравните одежду из 3-х кусков материи и кучу бубенчиков, причиндальчиков, хвостиков, лапок на шаманском костюме. И все со смыслом. Полгода только изучать что как называется  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Кузьмич (01.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> мне порой легче воспринять эту *вселенную-ум-бога* как что-то живое, действующее соответственно *своей* структуре, потокам и течениям, проявляющимся в нас, как и в любых природных существах и событиях. Занимаясь шаманскими практиками - элементареными, самыми начальными, я получаю именно этот опыт.


Вы как оправдываетесь. Или вы решили на форуме спросить совета можно ли вам заниматься тем, чем вы занимаетесь? Так вроде легче позвонить маме.

----------

Буль (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Кузьмич (01.03.2011)

----------


## Буль

> это несколько проясняет дело, так как монголо-буряты обычно имеют родового охранительного духа, например, в случае Дугарова хозяина острова Ольхон


А я и не знал что Дугаров является хозяином острова Ольхон! И давно он им является?

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Машо, как Вы думаете Вы освоили основы практики Дхармы?


Андрюш, тут с воззрением бы разобраться, а ты уж такие высоты берешь  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А я и не знал что Дугаров является хозяином острова Ольхон! И давно он им является?


Ну Баааааооо, как Вы могли пропустить баллотирование Дорджо в цари сансары? А царь сансары разве не хозяин какого-то острова в своем царстве?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В шаманизме, на сколько я знаю, распространена родовая передача.


Как будто про Кастанеду не слышали  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joy

*Машо*, попрактикуйте традиционный буддизм - так быстрее, проще и правильнее.



2 Артём
как-то злобненько Вы с девушкой..

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Машо (27.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вам показалось  :Smilie:  А вот вы девушку обуславливаете, а это не есть гуд.

----------


## Joy

2Артём
звеняйте :Smilie:  
не буду - я в шаманстве несильна.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А при чем тут шаманство, если Вы человеку говорите чем ему следует заниматься, а чем нет?

----------


## Буль

> как-то злобненько Вы с девушкой..


А Машо -- девушка? А я и не знал...  :Frown: 

Татья, а как вообще на форуме узнают что кто-то девушка, а кто-то -- нет? А то я подозреваю что не все возможности форума мною осознаны...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Поэтому тибетцы-монголо-буряты имеют буддийские по форме но слегка шаманские по содержанию тексты подношений этим хозяевам. Точнее опираясь на учителя, затем опираясь на его силу порождают созерцаемого идама и уже опираясь на его силу вызывают того или иного хранителя-защитника-хозяина и просят о желаемом. В шаманских практиках обычно сразу обращаются к этим хозяевам. ну и т.д.


Буддийские практики подношений духам отличаются и по форме (буддисты не делают подношений животными, закалывая их специально для ритуалов) и по содержанию от шаманских подношений. Самое главное - в духах не принимают высшего Прибежища, а обращаются как к друзьям с просьбой помогать, и наоборот их стремятся привести к Прибежищу Будды. Если тантрическое подношение то созерцают себя как идама и приглашают духов. Затем свет из вас как из идама исходит, касается приглашенных духов, они все трансформируются тоже в идама. Поскольку конечный пункт развития всех жс это состояние будды, это правомочно и называется привнесения результат плода на путь. Хотя еще не будда это жс, тем не менее это искусный метод быстрого приближения к такому состоянию созерцание его как уже будды. И далее уже делают подношения этим духам которые в форме идама, то есть делается подношение идаму.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.02.2011), Кузьмич (01.03.2011), Машо (27.02.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Скажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли совмещение буддийских практик с шаманскими...


Да, возможно: 
Д. Ховалыг
Синкретизм шаманизма и буддизма в тувинской обрядовой практике

Тарас Журба
Ламаистская астрология
и обрядовые практики шаманов Центра Азии

----------

Kit (27.02.2011), Машо (27.02.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

славянские братья и сестры, Вы не можете заниматься шаманством, потому что шаманство передается по наследству (от предка шамана)... у славян же практика ведунов давно прервана православной церковью, а оставшиеся знахаря и прочие господа жестоко преследовались.
остались конечно же ведуньи и в чем то их практика схожа с женским шаманизмом (удаган), но по большей части сильно отличается.
В том что касается ведуний, лучший специалист среди славянских братьев (которых я встречал) тут Артем Тараненко.

А так, я резко против шаманов.
Доржик сказал что в состоянии идама надо приглашать духов и т.п. Лично я считаю что надо приказывать им, не сюсюкаться.

----------

Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Доржик сказал что в состоянии идама надо приглашать духов и т.п. Лично я считаю что надо приказывать им, не сюсюкаться.


Такое общение приказывание и т.п. не всегда может работать. В тексте описывающем пользу текста Дордже чодпа рассказывается история о том что в одной местности начал бушевать гневный дух, который умерщвлял людей и скот. Приглашали тантристов и они с помощью гневных методов пытались его усмирить, но у них ничего не получалось, наутро они были мертвы уже. Потом один молодой монах пошел туда и начал читать эту сутру с мыслью о том что как было бы хорошо если бы этот злой дух перестал злиться и приносить вред. Ничего не приказывал но этот дух был усмирен. Когда не работают гневные методы, работают мирные методы. Иногда когда не работают мирные методы, работают гневные. Нет однообразия. Патрул ринпоче укрощал духов читая Бодхисаттвачарьяаватару спонтанно. Если им начать было приказывать то эффект был бы противоположный.

----------

Jambal Dorje (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (27.02.2011)

----------


## Aion

> славянские братья и сестры, Вы не можете заниматься шаманством, потому что шаманство передается по наследству (от предка шамана)...


Дык, вроде как, в исходном сообщении речь была не о шаманстве, а о использовании шаманских практик 


> (вроде медитаций на огонь, солнце, кружения, объятий с Землей и т п)


Вот что говорит по этому поводу Тос-Дээр Ай-Чурек Оюн:


> – Сейчас я провожу много мистерий, ритуалов и семинаров за границей. К примеру, в Италии за последние пять лет я провела много семинаров, в том числе в группах. Ко мне приходили группы йогов, суфиев, последователей рейки, представителей различных духовных направлений. Именно они, представители различных духовных школ, были наиболее заинтересованы в практических методиках шаманизма, и приходили ко мне из-за этого.
> 
> Например, последователей рейки больше интересовали техники шаманского массажа, а также методики очищения, в том числе сильные методики шаманизма. Йоги были больше привлечены шаманским камланием, в частности, его видом, связанным с огнём. Суфии же посещали, как правило, мистерии, в которых центральное место занимают ритуальные танцы.
> 
> Если говорить об интересе к шаманизму в целом, то я очень рада тому, что люди обращаются к шаманизму, интересуются им, приходят на семинары. А если речь идёт о том, чтобы эти люди, заинтересовавшиеся шаманизмом, могли бы продолжать дальше своё развитие в этом направлении – боюсь, что такой силы, которая требуется для этого, внутри человека не существует.
> 
> Большинство людей, обратившихся к шаманизму, могут получить помощь от духов, улучшить своё состояние, стать сильнее с помощью шаманских техник гадания, медитации, сновидения – есть в моём арсенале и такой семинар. Как правило, максимальную пользу человек сможет получить именно от таких семинаров, проводимых шаманом-профессионалом. Но идти простому человеку по этому пути дальше, думаю, невозможно.
> 
> ТОС-ДЭЭР АЙ-ЧУРЕК ОЮН:"ШАМАНЫ ВЕРЯТ, ЧТО У ЧЕЛОВЕКА В ПРЕДЫДУЩИХ ЖИЗНЯХ ЕСТЬ СВОЙ КЛАД, СВОЁ БОГАТСТВО".

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Когда не работают гневные методы, работают мирные методы. Иногда когда не работают мирные методы, работают гневные. Нет однообразия. .


да, действительно у разных людей работают разные методы, это прогадывается при ванге: у кого какие методы будут работать из 4х, то есть у одного гневные, у другого успокаивающие и т. д.

----------


## Алексей Самохин

А шаманизм помогает развить сострадание?

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А так, я резко против шаманов.
> .


странно, тут на форуме писаЛ, что сам занимался шаманизмом, да и на Маргарите с вуду год назад воевал, когда обокрали ННР

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Так же, только о своей религии, рассуждают и "ортодоксальные" христиане, мусульмане и т.д.
> А для более менее опытного буддиста, мне кажется, должно быть понятно, что любой человек, воспитанный в небуддийском окружении, приходит к Учению со своим багажом (заблуждениями, убеждениями, несовершенным мировоззрением)...
> В общем случае мало кому удаётся враз сжечь все мосты и отринуть уже известное.
> Так Дхарма постепенно и адаптируется/усваивается. В т.ч. и в мире: см. историю чань, тиб. ветвей. Потому и по поводу Юнга и т.д. пренебрежительно проходиться -- несообразно. Нешто сам Nick уже искоренил все свои заблуждения и омрачения? : )


Нет, не искоренил и конечно не претендую в свои 24 на какую то опытность :Smilie:  Но по крайней мере этот период прошел, поэтому считаю что могу поделиться мыслями на сей счет.
Также могу сказать что влечет меня традиционализм, поэтому, прошу прощения что не поставил в том посте "ИМХО".




> Как будто про Кастанеду не слышали


Не поверите, как то обошло меня стороной... Не читал еще (а может и уже: ))

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Буддийские практики подношений духам отличаются и по форме (буддисты не делают подношений животными, закалывая их специально для ритуалов) и по содержанию от шаманских подношений. Самое главное - в духах не принимают высшего Прибежища, а обращаются как к друзьям с просьбой помогать, и наоборот их стремятся привести к Прибежищу Будды. Если тантрическое подношение то созерцают себя как идама и приглашают духов. Затем свет из вас как из идама исходит, касается приглашенных духов, они все трансформируются тоже в идама. Поскольку конечный пункт развития всех жс это состояние будды, это правомочно и называется привнесения результат плода на путь. Хотя еще не будда это жс, тем не менее это искусный метод быстрого приближения к такому состоянию созерцание его как уже будды. И далее уже делают подношения этим духам которые в форме идама, то есть делается подношение идаму.


от имени и силою идама они приглашаются но остаются *мирскими* божествами, их приглашают, делают подношение а потом просят уйти с благодарностью этих *мирских* божеств.
 идамами эти защитники не становятся. они просто *наемные работники* *обязавшиеся служить*

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Буддийские практики подношений духам отличаются и по форме (буддисты не делают подношений животными, закалывая их специально для ритуалов) и по содержанию от шаманских подношений. .


ну конечно, а сколько буддисты Бурятии закалывают животных, когда делают подношения на ОБО делая подношение ежегодные(а и  не только) на вершинах гор-хозяев местности.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> славянские братья и сестры, Вы не можете заниматься шаманством, потому что шаманство передается по наследству (от предка шамана)... у славян же практика ведунов давно прервана православной церковью, а оставшиеся знахаря и прочие господа жестоко преследовались..


в подполье оставались наРуси

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> В соответствии с Абхисамаяаламкарой, полагание что следование внешним (т.е. небуддийским) ритуалам ведет к освобождению, считается одной из 112 ошибок, подлежащих устранению на этапе Видения.


к освобождению не ведет а применяется как помощь в успокоении духов местности, каждая большая садхана сэтого начинается, но этим не ограничивается

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А еще иногда можно медитировать на духа миски с макаронами. Тоже своего рода гуру-йога


ага, вот оказывается  отчего сила у ведуньи Артема!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А я и не знал что Дугаров является хозяином острова Ольхон! И давно он им является?


не хозяином острова , а дух острова Ольхон является покровителем рода

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> от имени и силою идама они приглашаются но остаются *мирскими* божествами, их приглашают, делают подношение а потом просят уйти с благодарностью этих *мирских* божеств.
>  идамами эти защитники не становятся. они просто *наемные работники* *обязавшиеся служить*


Есть и такое что кем они являются так им и подносится, но есть метод когда созерцают их трансформацию в йидама, конечно они идамами не становятся на самом деле тут же, об этом никто и не говорит. Созерцают их как идама с особой целью как и себя в облике йидама.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> ну конечно, а сколько буддисты Бурятии закалывают животных, когда делают подношения на ОБО делая подношение ежегодные(а и  не только) на вершинах гор-хозяев местности.


Что-то не слышал чтобы специально буддисты закалывали для подношений духам. Если подносится мясо, то как на алтарь подносят мясо Защитникам не специально для этого забитое так и здесь. Когда специально животное закалывается на мясо для подношения духам, то это действия бурят которые не понимают буддизм, а не бурят буддистов. Это ошибка думать что буддисты Бурятии закалывают ежегодно для обо животных.

----------

Dondhup (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Нет, я еще в самом начале пути


Так жизнь человеческая очень короткая, когда умрем - не знаем, поэтому может время тратить не стоит ?

----------

Joy (27.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Даже небольшая встреча с Дхармой гораздо большая удача чем сотни жизней наполненные практикой шаманства связанной с сансарной деятельностью. Эти ощущения ничего не значат и ни к чему не приведут. А Дхарма это то что может привести человека к решению всех проблем. Шаманством эти проблемы разрешаются только на самом примитивном уровне.

----------

Dondhup (27.02.2011), Dorje Dugarov (27.02.2011), Joy (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Машо (27.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> в подполье оставались наРуси


Например в Псковской области, мне друг рассказывал. Причем не всегда по наследству. Собственно - шаманство - это связь с духами и обращение к духам по различным поводам. У тех же монголов например в каком либо роду было начало этой связи,  этой связи она ж не была безначальной.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Например в Псковской области, мне друг рассказывал. Причем не всегда по наследству. Собственно - шаманство - это связь с духами и обращение к духам по различным поводам. У тех же монголов например в каком либо роду было начало этой связи,  этой связи она ж не была безначальной.


Тут у нас дело в мотивации: "хочется" же :Big Grin:

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> это несколько проясняет дело, так как монголо-буряты обычно имеют родового охранительного духа


А если роды объединяются что происходит?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Есть такое мнение что там где главный хозяин местности является сабдаг злой, то люди там имеют такой же характер. Если главный сабдаг добрый то и люди добрые там. Как-то они могут влиять считается на людей в своей местности. Роды вроде не объединяются, не знаю точно, но девушка входит в род мужа и все.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Есть такое мнение что там где главный хозяин местности является сабдаг злой, то люди там имеют такой же характер. Если главный сабдаг добрый то и люди добрые там. Как-то они могут влиять считается на людей в своей местности. Роды вроде не объединяются, не знаю точно, но девушка входит в род мужа и все.


А такое же по логике не только в Бурятии должно быть, а повсеместно? Просто в других регионах наверно об этом не знают?

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Может в Африке люди находятся под влиянием духа, что-то делают, а на самом деле это духу нравится. Вообще считается дух может влиять на людей когда он силен, а люди слабы. Там где есть сильный дух и слабые люди это может происходить безотносительно географии наверно. В городе в деревне без разницы.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет, я еще в самом начале пути


Пока тут мастера спорят, посмотрите книгу проф. Е. Тоpчинова "Религии мира: опыт запредельного. Психотехника и трансперсональные состояния"?
Там есть и о шаманизме, и о "шаманской болезни"... и о буддизме.

----------

Машо (27.02.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я сказал что Артем разбирается в них, а вовсе не что он ими является.
Что касается прошлогодних ритуалов, то то были буддийские ритуалы против злых вудуистов (которые напали на гар).

Да, я сторонник гневных методов, потому что атомная бомба всегда "аргумент", наращивайте стратегические вооружения!

----------

Доржик (27.02.2011), Евгений Грейт (27.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.02.2011)

----------


## Машо

> В соответствии с Абхисамаяаламкарой, полагание что следование внешним (т.е. небуддийским) ритуалам ведет к освобождению, считается одной из 112 ошибок, подлежащих устранению на этапе Видения.


А я читала слова Ламы Оле: "убеждения, противоречащего любому зрелому опыту: что истинным является один-единственный путь и он хорош для всех, а все остальные пути плохие."

----------


## Legba

Знаете, друзья...
Если кто-либо путем шаманских практик способен получить объективно наблюдаемый результат - и повторять это опыт - тогда может быть имеет смысл это обсуждать. Если же нет, если единственным результатом являются смутные ощущения самого "шаманящего" - на подобное занятие не стоит тратить время. Ни с точки зрения Дхармы, ни с точки зрения здравого смысла.  :Kiss:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (27.02.2011), Вангдраг (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> А я читала слова Ламы Оле: "убеждения, противоречащего любому зрелому опыту: что истинным является один-единственный путь и он хорош для всех, а все остальные пути плохие."


скорее всего, речь идёт о разных буддиских школах  :Smilie: 
ну и в крайнем случае, о том, что для тех, кто не дошёл ещё до буддизма, хорошо следовать каким-нибудь гуманистическим учениям.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Дордже (27.02.2011)

----------


## Машо

> Машо, а Вы не путаете шаманизм с нью-эйджем?


я пытаюсь практиковать по книге "Огонь и время. Шаманский опыт познания мира"

----------


## Машо

> Машо, Вы принимали Прибежище? У кого? Если нет -- то измените, пожалуйста, запись в графе "традиция".


да, я уже сама поняла, что поступила некорректно, заполнив эту графу, но отредактировать почему-то не получается. Подскажите как :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Скажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли совмещение буддийских практик с шаманскими (вроде медитаций на огонь, солнце, кружения, объятий с Землей и т п)


Практика это инструмент для достижения определенных целей. Ставят цель, изучают практику(инструмент) и применяют. А практика ради самой практики это глупость.

----------

Legba (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Машо

> А еще иногда можно медитировать на духа миски с макаронами. Тоже своего рода гуру-йога


огонь имеет вневременную природу и является очень сильным проявлением энергетических потоков, вряд ли можно это сказать о миске с макаронами :Big Grin:

----------


## Машо

> Вы как оправдываетесь. Или вы решили на форуме спросить совета можно ли вам заниматься тем, чем вы занимаетесь? Так вроде легче позвонить маме.


Мне не совсем ясно, чем обоснованно легкое, но весьма ощутимое недружелюбие, которое я встретила с вашей стороны,Артем, и еще от пары форумчан. Насколько мне известно, Будда поощрял вопросы, сомнения и даже споры. Тем более я еще в самом начале пути. Отчего и ДЛЯ чего вы подкалываете и язвите?

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> спасибо, порадовали
> возможно и магия стихий, просто через шаманское знание и традиции доступней (для меня) этому учиться


"Доступней через шаманское знание и традицию" это реальный шаман под боком, который будет учить. Остальное нью-эйджевский бред, который стоит быстрей забыть как страшный сон.

----------

Legba (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Евгений Грейт (27.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Знаете, друзья...
> Если кто-либо путем шаманских практик способен получить объективно наблюдаемый результат - и повторять это опыт - тогда может быть имеет смысл это обсуждать. Если же нет, если единственным результатом являются смутные ощущения самого "шаманящего" - на подобное занятие не стоит тратить время. Ни с точки зрения Дхармы, ни с точки зрения здравого смысла.


Смотря какой результат. Результаты шаманов тоже хорошие бывают.

----------


## Машо

> Да, возможно: 
> Д. Ховалыг
> Синкретизм шаманизма и буддизма в тувинской обрядовой практике
> 
> Тарас Журба
> Ламаистская астрология
> и обрядовые практики шаманов Центра Азии


Спасибо, ваш ответ порадовал меня больше всего! :Smilie:

----------

Aion (28.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> А я читала слова Ламы Оле: "убеждения, противоречащего любому зрелому опыту: что истинным является один-единственный путь и он хорош для всех, а все остальные пути плохие."


Другого пути к Освобождению, кроме указанного Буддой, не существует.
Вы канон почитайте , например Ламрим ченмо.
Олег скорее всего имел в виду различные пути буддийской практики, а не практики учений тиртиков.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Мне не совсем ясно, чем обоснованно легкое, но весьма ощутимое недружелюбие, которое я встретила с вашей стороны,Артем, и еще от пары форумчан. Насколько мне известно, Будда поощрял вопросы, сомнения и даже споры. Тем более я еще в самом начале пути. Отчего и ДЛЯ чего вы подкалываете и язвите?


Вы Прибежище приняли?

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Спасибо, ваш ответ порадовал меня больше всего!


Такое может быть в том случае когда человек ждал одобрения. Но это ничего не значит. Просто человек услышал что ему больше по духу.

----------

Joy (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> я пытаюсь практиковать по книге "Огонь и время. Шаманский опыт познания мира"


Практиковать по книге  :Smilie: 
Это анекдот?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.02.2011), Legba (27.02.2011), Буль (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Доржик (27.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Машо

> Практика это инструмент для достижения определенных целей. Ставят цель, изучают практику(инструмент) и применяют. А практика ради самой практики это глупость.


Безусловно согласна с вами и не собираюсь применять ни буддистские, ни шаманские практики бесцельно

----------


## Машо

> Вы Прибежище приняли?


нет

----------

Доржик (27.02.2011)

----------


## Вангдраг

[QUOTE=Машо;395509]огонь имеет вневременную природу и является очень сильным проявлением энергетических потоков, вряд ли можно это сказать о миске с макаронами

это от точки зрения зависит.
а вообще Машо рискованно открываться неизвестно чему просто следуя своим представлениям-предпочтениям.так можно и реально "объединится" с духом в собственном теле.называется это вселение-одержимость

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> .. ни шаманские практики бесцельно


Только пожалуйста вы их сначала узнайте у настоящих шаманов, а не из глупых книжек.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Практиковать по книге 
> Это анекдот?


К сожалению это нынешнии реалии... пипл хавает такие книженции и семинарчики, не имея представления о том, кто такие шаманы и чем они действительно занимаются.

----------

Dondhup (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А так, я резко против шаманов.


Ну шаманы не нацисты, как плод глупости человеческого ума. Это природное явление.. взаимодействие человека и других существ. как можно быть "резко против" землятрясения, уносящего тысячи жизней?

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Я родился в таможне,
    Когда я выпал на пол.
    Мой отец был торговец,
    Другой отец - Интерпол;
    Третий отец - Дзержинский,
    Четвертый отец - кокаин;
    С тех пор, как они в Мавзолее, мама,
    Я остался совсем один.

    У меня есть две фазы, мама,
    Я - чистый бухарский эмир.
    Когда я трезв, я - Муму и Герасим, мама;
    А так я - Война и Мир.

    Я удолбан весь день,
    Уже лет двенадцать подряд.
    Не дышите, когда я вхожу:
    Я - наркотический яд.
    Мое сердце из масти,
    Кровь - диэтиламид;
    Не надо смотреть на меня,
    Потому что иначе ты вымрешь, как вид -

    У меня есть две фазы, мама,
    Я чистый бухарский эмир.
    Когда я трезв, я - Муму и Герасим, мама;
    А так я - Война и Мир.

    На юге есть бешеный кактус,
    На севере - тундра с тайгой;
    И там, и сям есть шаманы, мама,
    Я тоже шаман, но другой -
    Я не выхожу из астрала,
    А выйду - так пью вино;
    Есть много высоких материй, мама,
    Но я их свожу в одно.

    У меня есть две фазы, мама,
    Моя родина - русский эфир;
    Когда я трезв, я - Муму и Герасим, мама,
    А так я - Война и Мир.

----------

Joy (27.02.2011), Доржик (27.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> нет


Тогда какое отношение Вы имеете к уважаемой линии  кагью?

----------

Алексей Самохин (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А Машо -- девушка? А я и не знал... 
> 
> Татья, а как вообще на форуме узнают что кто-то девушка, а кто-то -- нет? А то я подозреваю что не все возможности форума мною осознаны...


Ну приблизительно так:

-...и зна*ла* это до того, как нача*ла* активно интересоваться буддизмом

----------

Joy (27.02.2011), Буль (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Кузьмич (01.03.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Тогда какое отношение Вы имеете к уважаемой линии  кагью?


Видимо такое же, как и к шаманизму. 

Машо, по вашему вопросу Лама Олег приводил когда-то интересную аналогию с одним дачником). Совмещать разные традиции, метаться от одной традиции к другой все равно что подобно ему копая колодец прорыть несколько метров, перейти на другое место, еще порыть, потом на третье, а воды так и не найти. А ведь нужно было всего лишь определиться с местом и рыть там до конца, т.е. пока не найдешь воду. К чему рыть в разных местах? Только время теряете, определитесь с духовной традицией и следуйте ей. Успехов Вам !  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (27.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Дордже (27.02.2011), Машо (27.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> славянские братья и сестры, Вы не можете заниматься шаманством, потому что шаманство передается по наследству (от предка шамана)...


Рангриг Ринпоче и боливийский шаман Мигель Кавлин (кстати, по роду из наших литовских евреев  :Smilie:  )






> В том что касается ведуний, лучший специалист среди славянских братьев (которых я встречал) тут Артем Тараненко.


Ну вот опять запалил  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вот что говорит по этому поводу Тос-Дээр Ай-Чурек Оюн:


Говорила. В том году умерла.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не поверите, как то обошло меня стороной... Не читал еще (а может и уже: ))


Я тоже не читал, но не слышать как латиноамериканские шаманы открыли великие таинства американскому туристу - это фантастика  :Smilie:

----------

Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ага, вот оказывается  отчего сила у ведуньи Артема!!!!!!!!!!


Джамбал, читайте внимательно. У "специалиста по ведуньям". Это несколько разные вещи.  :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> огонь имеет вневременную природу и является очень сильным проявлением энергетических потоков, вряд ли можно это сказать о миске с макаронами


Ууууу, то Вы еще на мандалу макарон не медитировали. В ней и согревающее тепло огня, и клонящая после еды в сон энергия земли и пустотность пространства чисто вылизанной миски  :Big Grin: 




> Мне не совсем ясно, чем обоснованно легкое, но весьма ощутимое недружелюбие, которое я встретила с вашей стороны,Артем, и еще от пары форумчан. Насколько мне известно, Будда поощрял вопросы, сомнения и даже споры. Тем более я еще в самом начале пути. Отчего и ДЛЯ чего вы подкалываете и язвите?


Это ваше восприятие. Мой же омраченный ум говорит мне, что высказывание "я тут шаманизм практикую и мне нравится, и я даже буду продолжать этим заниматься, но как вы думаете, как это укладывается в мою буддийскую концепцию?" не может не вызвать дружеского подтрунивания  :Smilie: 

Как сказал тут Дорджо, ну люблю я вас, дакинек, ну лю-блю.  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (27.02.2011), Pedma Kalzang (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Дордже (27.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Джамбал, читайте внимательно. У "специалиста по ведуньям". Это несколько разные вещи.


Спец по дакиням  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Bagira

> Скажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли совмещение буддийских практик с шаманскими (вроде медитаций на огонь, солнце, кружения, объятий с Землей и т п)



Есть  тантрические Учителя ,которые которые даруют Учения ,в которых вредящии эмоции очищают через соответстыующие пять элементов. Элементы считаются священными исходными энергиями бытия, которые можно обнаружить в энергетических измерениях человека .В шаманизме устанавливают связь через грубый аспект или с помощью нематериальных существ ,в тантре обнаруживают энергии элементов в собственном теле это энергетические каналы ,энергии - праны ,священные слоги - источники энергетического тела и такая практика в конечном счёте выполняется ,что бы освободится и выполняется под защитой  Трёх Драгоценностей и поля заслуг ... Почитайте книгу Тендзин Вангьял Ринпоче <исцеление формой ,энергией ,светом> -- <пять элементов в тибетском шаманизме ,Тантре и Дзогчен >,там подробно объясняется принцип таких практик .А потом примкнёте к его ученикам и будите практиковать тантру :Kiss:

----------

Joy (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Машо (27.02.2011), Тант (17.10.2011)

----------


## Машо

> Есть  тантрические Учителя ,которые которые даруют Учения ,в которых вредящии эмоции очищают через соответстыующие пять элементов. Элементы считаются священными исходными энергиями бытия, которые можно обнаружить в энергетических измерениях человека .В шаманизме устанавливают связь через грубый аспект или с помощью нематериальных существ ,в тантре обнаруживают энергии элементов в собственном теле это энергетические каналы ,энергии - праны ,священные слоги - источники энергетического тела и такая практика в конечном счёте выполняется ,что бы освободится и выполняется под защитой  Трёх Драгоценностей и поля заслуг ... Почитайте книгу Тендзин Вангьял Ринпоче <исцеление формой ,энергией ,светом> -- <пять элементов в тибетском шаманизме ,Тантре и Дзогчен >,там подробно объясняется принцип таких практик .А потом примкнёте к его ученикам и будите практиковать тантру


Это чудесно! Спасибо!

----------


## Шагдар

http://www.yelo.ru/esheladoiobo.rtf

----------

Dondhup (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011), Машо (27.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.02.2011), Юндрун Топден (27.02.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ..их время безвозвратно ушло... Вот так то.


 Как развитое и укоренившееся явление относительно определенной местности, то может.. а так... природу то как можно проклять? :Smilie:  Люди и духи и их взаимоотношения куда могут деться от проклятий? :Smilie:

----------

Машо (27.02.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Татья, а как вообще на форуме узнают что кто-то девушка, а кто-то -- нет?


окончания глаголов 1-го лица + возраст -
и никакого шаманства!  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (27.02.2011), Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------

